# Hint Wanted - Develop a GPU-Z-like utility



## twmonster (Nov 17, 2010)

hello there,

I have been thinking to develop a GPU-Z-like program to dump the detail video card parameter. Though I have did google and review VC SDK/DDK samples from Microsoft, still no clue. Could you please give me some hint on how to do that?

thanks

Kin


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2010)

best to PM w1zzard.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 18, 2010)

there is no single, simple answer how to do it. you can collect some very basic information from windows or directx. more advanced means you have to talk to the graphics card directly which is in non-standard often non-public protocol.

gpuz can dump its data to xml file, maybe that is sufficient for your project?


----------

